# Police chief kills pitbull that lunged at him



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

*Police chief kills pitbull that lunged at him*









KINGSTON, N.H. -- The police chief in Kingston fatally shot a pitbull that had bitten another person and lunged at him. 
State Police say Police Chief Donald Briggs, responding to a call Wednesday, saw the pitbull attacking another dog that was leashed to the deck of a house. He tried to get the pitbull off the other dog. 
At the same time, Briggs learned that the pitbull had already bitten a woman who tried to stop the attack. The pitbull lunged at Briggs, then attacked the other dog again. Briggs then shot the pitbull. 
The other dog was being treated for multiple bite wounds to the neck and head. 
(Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.)


----------



## potatochip (Sep 28, 2005)

This is an outrage. Its clearly racially motivated where the dog was black and I bet the police chief is white. Everyone knew the dog was a good boooooooooy and turning his life around.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks, chief!!


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

potatochip said:


> This is an outrage. Its clearly racially motivated where the dog was black and I bet the police chief is white. Everyone knew the dog was a good boooooooooy and turning his life around.


Always has to be one in the crowd to stir the pot...


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Chief Briggs is a good shit. [he's one of us] Dog owner too.

If he offed the pooch it was cuz he was Baaaad Boooooy.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ive known Chief Briggs for a friggin long time...nice shooting! Course now the owner will sue and the picture they show will be the cute lil puppy in the baby seat (I actually know an officer that happened to)


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

potatochip said:


> This is an outrage. Its clearly racially motivated where the dog was black and I bet the police chief is white. Everyone knew the dog was a good boooooooooy and turning his life around.


Al Sharpton well have an independent prosecutor look into this. Four bullets to kill this poor dog 4 bullets in terms of dog life x7 is 28 bullets.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm waiting for the pit bull apologists to say it wasn't the dog's fault...that an angry Pug could have just as easily went for that cop's throat.:mrgreen:


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Really don't blame him.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> Al Sharpton well have an independent prosecutor look into this. Four bullets to kill this poor dog 4 bullets in terms of dog life x7 is 28 bullets.


Don't get me started on Sharpton


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> Don't get me started on Sharpton


 He aint your role model?


----------



## Home Wood (Oct 12, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> Don't get me started on Sharpton


No no, please do. That's always fun conversation.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

I think we need to call Chief Briggs:

Lock & Load Chief!

*Uxbridge woman says pit bulls mauled her horses
*Tuesday, December 26, 2006 - Updated: 03:39 PM EST










UXBRIDGE - Uxbridge Police and the town's animal control officer are warning residents in the Pond Street area to keep an eye on their outdoor pets after a family in the neighborhood found two pit bulls viciously attacking their horse Saturday. Now they suspect the dogs are responsible for killing their miniature horse last week.
According to a police statement, a resident at 111 Pond St. - reported today by the Boston Herald to be Kathy Borghesi -found her pony dead in her yard last Tuesday from an obvious attack which she assumed at the time to be by coyotes since the property is near a game preserve and woodland.
However, on Saturday, Borghesi's 81-year-old father was shocked to find two pit bulls attacking her 29-year-old Appaloosa, Bucky, who was in a pen in the backyard, the Herald reported today. The family called police Saturday at 1:10 p.m. The family managed to scare the dogs off the property by the time police and the animal control officer arrived, but the officials found the horse "had suffered a serious attack," police said.
Neighbors reported seeing a black and white pit bull wearing a choker chain collar in the area with blood on its head and chest, police said. Police searched the area but couldn't find the dogs. Bloodhounds were called in to help and searched unsuccessfully for several hours.
Officials placed traps throughout the neighborhood and residents have been advised to secure their pets, police said.
Police encourage anyone with knowledge or contact with the dogs to contact police at 508-278-7755.


----------



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

That's the second Pit Bull that's been shot on that street in 2 years. I wonder if this has anything to do with the folks that moved in from Lawrence. These folks have a business out of there house. Lots of traffic in and out. Good job Buster


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Uxbridge neighbors in fear of marauding killer canine
By Jessica Fargen
Boston Herald Health & Medical Reporter


Wednesday, December 27, 2006 - Updated: 08:32 AM EST

Their rural neighborhood gripped by fear, people in Uxbridge are jogging with baseball bats and keeping their pups indoors as police search for one or more wild pit bulls believed to have killed one horse and left another clinging to life.

"We're all nervous about it," said Anne Haganey, who lives on Pond Street and won't walk her Miniature Pinscher outside anymore. "A dog that's going to attack a horse, it's not going to hesitate when it sees me with a little dog. It's a scary thing."

Kathy Borghesi believes pit bulls mutilated her precious 4-year-old miniature horse, Lulu. She found the 300-pound pony dead in her front yard on Dec. 19.










Kaci Borghesi holds photos of her miniature horse, Lulu, who was mauled to death by a dog. (Staff photo by Mark Garfinkel)

 Then on Saturday, Borghesi's 81-year-old father saw two black and white pitbulls tearing into her 29-year-old Appaloosa horse, Bucky, leaving the old boy in rough shape. 
 Wendy White, who lives nearby and owns five pit bulls, said police questioned her about her dogs, but she thinks the town is on a witch hunt. White said Bruno, her 40-pound black pit bull, was not loose when Lulu was killed, but she acknowledged the dog has been missing for several days. Even so, she insists there's no way Bruno could take on a horse of any size. 
"This is a total fictitious, made-up story," she said. "People don't like pit bulls. My pit bulls are very friendly dogs." 
Joyce Gereri, Uxbridge animal control officer, said authorities have not identified the owner. She said they are searching for one killer canine, but have not ruled out that more were involved. They have ruled out coyotes in the attacks based on paw print photos and bite marks, Gereri added. 
"It's at large. It's in a wild state," she said. "It's just a matter of getting him. We don't want to see another incident." 
But until the horse-slayer is found, the neighborhood lives in dread. Cheryl Greene, 51, brings her 19-year-old son when she goes on a walk. "He's goes with me and we take take a baseball bat," she said. 
Meanwhile, Borghesi said it's still unclear whether Bucky will make it. He won't eat, has trouble walking and has more than 15 bites. She gives him 30 pills a day to fight off infection. 
"It's a waiting game now," she said. "Hopefully he lives."
*


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

KINGSTON -- A man whose pit bull police shot and killed to stop an attack on another dog in December has been arrested.

Mark George faces no jail time for the three charges of violating state dog-control and vaccination laws.

Kingston's police chief shot the pit bull to stop its attack on a neighbor's 11-year-old black lab, Wiley.

Police said they fired a warning shot, but the dogs kept fighting.

Wiley was badly mauled and suffered a broken hip before police killed the pit bull. He is still recovering from surgeries.

George will appear in Plaistow District Court Feb. 19.


----------

